

Ask HN:Do you tailor your content specifically for Hacker News? - mikeyur

A couple years ago I ran a handful of mildly popular blogs and we would tailor our content specifically for a social news site like Digg or even target content at Twitter users.<p>Many of the people here have their own blogs and many frequent the HN front page. I was just wondering how many of you tailor your articles for Hacker News?
======
cperciva
The content I post to my blog is certainly influenced by the interests of my
readership; and HN readers (along with reddit readers and FreeBSD developers
and tarsnap users) form part of that.

I wouldn't say that I tailor articles for HN -- certainly that is not my
intention -- but at the same time I can't deny that there is some influence
there.

------
emontero1
I've had blog posts that are a direct result of my interactions with several
HN members. HN is a great catalyst for debates. Thus, sometimes I write what I
write because of an idea picked up from a discussion that originated here.
However, I wouldn't say I'm tailoring my content for HN either, since,
generally, I write so that others (i.e. people outside this community) can at
least understand what's the topic at hand and its repercussions.

